# Zero Clearance Tape for miter saws from Fast Cap



## kunkprime (Oct 15, 2021)

I just bought some. I used on my table saw (Jet 3HP cabinet saw) and miter saw (Dewalt 12" sliding compound). It worked as described. 
I wonder if you could use it on the bottom of a "Skill saw"? you would probably need a strip on the outboard side to be level.
I really like this stuff…


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Good idea. I think it would work fine on a skill saw, too, as long as a strip on the side were added, as you say. Thinking about putting it on my bandsaw as well…Just have adjust the throat plate down a little. Wouldn't need a big strip.


----------



## stevejack (Apr 5, 2020)

Wouldnt on have to adjust for the thickness of the tape?


----------



## trsnider (Nov 23, 2012)

So… When I want zero clearance on my SCMS I just slap a piece of masking or blue tape over my existing insert. It seems to work well enough for me. I'm wondering if this is a "solution looking for a problem" or another doodad to spend money on. I'm cheap, oops thrifty.


----------

